# Best Park Bindings?



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys, so i am looking for a new set of bindings for my park board set up. They are going to go on a Lobster Park Board. So right now I am rocking a pair of Cartels but I want something a little bit more soft and playful for those park days. I've looked into a few and have gotten a lot of great opinions and reviews but still cant decide on what I want. Here is a list of what I am considering ATM

-Ride Rodeo/Maestro- I like the softness of the bindings, they look great, heard a lot of good things but heard the aluminum baseplate isnt the best for park because of the flex.

-Flux DS/RL- Heard great stuff about Flux. I like the colors of them a lot, I like the mini wing on the DS's but may be a little stiff from what I am looking for, thats why I included the RL's.

-Solomon Holograms- I have been recommended these multiple times by multiple people. The Shadow Fit baseplate looks awesome to try out and sounds like it could be very very cool or not so much.

-Switchback- Havent really heard anything bad about them really but they do look very simple. I do like the color choosing part and I did like them for the most part when I handled them.

-Union Contact Pro/anything else?- Everyone talks about Union and says they are great. But i dont know enough about them to decide. 

So now for my riding. I want something a bit softer than the Cartels which is rated a 7. I dont want anything too soft as I mainly hit park jumps and sometimes do rails and whatever else. So i am looking for a binding with a flex rating around 4-6. So I would like to here opinions of only bindings personally ridden and what yall think about them. I a mainly interested in what is listed but if theres anything else you'd like to throw out let me know! Thanks


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

Also forgot to add the K2 IPOs.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

NOW ipo's have good feel and are very comfortable, also made with the intention of "no back" riding if u r into that.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Weasley said:


> -Union Contact Pro/anything else?- Everyone talks about Union and says they are great. But i dont know enough about them to decide.


I prefer the Atlas line to the Contacts for park. There are so many worthy bindings out there that it just comes down to personal preference.

Edit: I'm not sure if they changed anything on the Rodeo's this year but my brother has 2012's and they're relatively stiff. So if you're basing 'softness' on the Ride bindings you may find other brands much more flexible.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have ridden switchbacks I like them a lot. The highbacks are very flexible torsionally but have a pretty good response front to back. Also you can ride them with no highbacks if you want to have more room to tweak out stuff. (havnt done this except in powder where it is very fun)

The colors swapping i could take or leave I do like that you can pretty much design the binding you want. I have the halldor model and i like it. (going to get jib padding this year though)


----------



## matt_radical (Aug 22, 2013)

i've ridden the union contacts, the union contact pros, and the switchbacks before in the park, and i like the contacts the best for jibbing. if you like a slightly stiffer binding, i'd go with the contact pros. the switchbacks weren't my cup of tea. i like the convenience of switching my parts around at ease, but overall it's just a really simple binding with nothing too special about it. riding without highbacks can be fun tho


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd look at some MalaVita's, they're great for park! (pending on exactly which you're looknig for), but look into it!


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*personally, since stiffer bindings are better for park, get some union chargers or maybe a burton diode. i like to ride with stiff bindings so my ankle feels like its about to snap, then you forget about all of the other pain you have. *

just kiddingg dood, get some contact pros.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

DaveMcI said:


> NOW ipo's have good feel and are very comfortable, also made with the intention of "no back" riding if u r into that.


Are the Nows good for park? I aleays thought they were more of a mountain freeride type binding.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

Extremo said:


> I prefer the Atlas line to the Contacts for park. There are so many worthy bindings out there that it just comes down to personal preference.
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure if they changed anything on the Rodeo's this year but my brother has 2012's and they're relatively stiff. So if you're basing 'softness' on the Ride bindings you may find other brands much more flexible.


Yea i figured with the metal baseplate that they would be a little stiff. And are the Atlas softer than the Contact Pros?


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Flux DS30's are for sale for $145 on whiskeymilitia right now in case that has any influence on your decision.

WhiskeyMilitia.com: Flux DS30 Snowboard Binding - $144.99 - 45% off


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

im under the impression that atlas's are a bit stiffer than contact's, but slightly flexier than the force's. can anyone confirm?

im hoping to use my atlas's for my all mountain/charging set up, so I was also having concerns about its stiffness. I do have an old pair of Force's I may keep as backup tho 

anyways best of luck finding your park bindings. I swear by union and would automatically lean towards contacts for you, but find one that works for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Weasley said:


> Yea i figured with the metal baseplate that they would be a little stiff. And are the Atlas softer than the Contact Pros?


Atlas baseplate is a little more responsive by design. Highback still has decent flex. It's just a different flex patter really. I'm looking forward to seeing how the new Contact Pro's changed in flex this year.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

songa said:


> im under the impression that atlas's are a bit stiffer than contact's, but slightly flexier than the force's. can anyone confirm?


Force highback is def stiffer than the Atlas. Baseplate is about equal.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Force highback is def stiffer than the Atlas. Baseplate is about equal.


Is the Atlas designed to be a park binding?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Weasley said:


> Is the Atlas designed to be a park binding?


I guess anything could be used to ride park really...it just depends on what your style is. I feel that's where the Atlas' place is. Great lateral flex and edge to edge response. Exactly what you're looking for in a park binding. If I rode more all mountain I'd go with the Force or Factory instead.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Weasley said:


> Are the Nows good for park? I aleays thought they were more of a mountain freeride type binding.


With the soft bushings and the little bit of heel to toe play that is always there they r forgiving in the right way but not total mush. Biggest con I would say for these in the park is that nose to tail play is not equal to the heel to toe, especialy with soft bushings in. They r stillawsome bindings tho


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

awesome, sounds good! thanks guys


----------

